# Happiness is........



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Feeling fit and walking in nature under a clear blue sky in Pattaya with my three beloved Dogs and seeing how happy they are....


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

Good company, good food, a bottle of wine and a view of the mountains


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

'Hamlet the mild cigar' 

...A good woman, a loyal companion (with a wagging tail and slobery chops -erm, that's the dog, not the wife ), money in my pocket, watching my kids play in the sun...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

... a crunchy cockroach (said the girl from Isaan) ...


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> ... a crunchy cockroach (said the girl from Isaan) ...


YUK!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

How about a squelchy scorpion then?


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

^ Beweeeeeer! They eat Ants eggs too......OOoooooooir


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> ... a crunchy cockroach (said the girl from Isaan) ...



You are at it again - now that put me off my food for another month 

So, on that note .... "happiness for me is when Frogblogger stops talking about eating worms and lizards for lunches & dinners so I can get on with my normal eating habits .."


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

.. eating a pigs face after a vodoo ceremony.


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> .. eating a pigs face after a vodoo ceremony.


Why...? What has it done to you...? Except spreading a flu virus!!


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> .. eating a pigs face after a vodoo ceremony.


Presumably after it is dead? I am not into Vodoo AC.

In Paris once I ordered Pork and Beans stew.
It came in a lovely little pot with a lid on. Smelt good.....

Took the lid off and a Pigs Snout surfaced from a cloud of Baked Beans!
As Investigative Reporters always say when checking out Prostitutes in the UK
"I made my excuses and left!"


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

*Happiness is......*

... drinking a bucket, throwing up in a bucket.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Future tense......getting rid of my increasingly fat gut!
I am paying a small fortune for an electronic machine to do it for me presently.......


----------

